# Is This O.K.?



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

I recently had one of my 10 gallon tanks vacated, and I'm in a position for an overhaul on this tank. I'd like to set it up for my Betta, but i have a few questions. First, is a 10 gallon suitable for a Betta? he's in a smaller as of now. Also, I'm planing on putting in a sand substrate, so is this o.k. also? I'm going to get some silk plants. Would a piece of driftwood be o.k. too? Is there anything else I need to get for him?


----------



## JimW/Oscar (Jul 4, 2010)

sakarptitsa said:


> I recently had one of my 10 gallon tanks vacated, and I'm in a position for an overhaul on this tank. I'd like to set it up for my Betta, but i have a few questions. First, is a 10 gallon suitable for a Betta? he's in a smaller as of now. Also, I'm planing on putting in a sand substrate, so is this o.k. also? I'm going to get some silk plants. Would a piece of driftwood be o.k. too? Is there anything else I need to get for him?


A ten gallon would be great for a betta (most especially if he's by himself), everything else you are contemplating would be OK too.


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Great! I'll get started tomorrow! He's a studly little thing so he'll always be lonely, hes really aggressive.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Awesome, someone that decides to put a beta in something other than a 1/2 gallon bowl with no filtration! I'm sure he will LOVE all the room in a 10 gallon!


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

I was also thinking about getting some java moss, but the lady at the store warned me that he could die if he got trapped in it, because that's what happened to hers, so should i stay away from the stuff for Dany(my Betta)?


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

While bettas do enjoy swimming through java moss it is not a good idea to put it in there tank, my friends betta loved to swim through his java moss, until one day my friends betta was found with his tail fin ripped off, which led to fin rot which led to betta dead...... It was sad.. I dont know of this was just a complete freak thing, but I would not put a betta in java moss after seeing that..


----------



## sakarptitsa (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for all of your help guys. Heres some pictures of his new home, and the beautiful boy himself! better pictures soon to follow once he feels like modeling XD


----------



## Plakat_bettas (Jul 5, 2010)

Java moss is fine for bettas. In fact recommended if your going to breed... Your little guy will be so happy in a ten gallon tank... You could also DIVIDE the tank and have two bettas in there.... 5 gallons a peice... 

Sand is great, I actually prefer the look of sand but its harder to clean. With drift wood just make sure theres no snags on it (run nylon over it?) my boys have drift wood and live plants they LOVE it....


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We have our 10 gallon divided three ways and our boys seem pretty happy 
We also used play sand with them as a substrate, but we didn't wash it well enough the first time, so every time we water changed or stirred it up in any way, the water got really cloudy for a while. Recently, I emptied the tank and took it into the bathtub and flushed the sand through with hot water several times. It looks so much cleaner and nicer now.


----------

